# American Bashkir Curly - *Pawnee



## sheezgottarythm (Mar 16, 2011)

So, I have other horses, yes, but this is my first full-size horse I own that I actually paid good money for and I absolutely adore her! She has increased my ability to spend time with a horse (Allergies) and has certainly helped in changing my favorite breed!

I thought I would share her first. She is my youngest horse. I bought her back in November and I have yet to have a moment in which I hate when I was with her. She's absolutely loveable, willing, and very smart! She remembers every lesson even when they are a week or so apart. The first time she saw a saddle she let me throw it on her and cinch it right up and she stopped bucking while lungeing the third time she was saddled! I have also introduced the bridle, since she is pretty mouthy and puts everything in her mouth, and at first she mouths at it a bit but after a while she calms down and stands quietly like an old pro. She also rarely spooks!

She has magnificent conformation (Compared to breed standards), amazing personality, and all around a joy to be around! 

I wanted to share her with all of ya'll now so you can hopefully see her progress  She is currently 19 months old (DOB: 30 August 2009). 
She is by *Prairie Hawk Apache Dun and out of *Stag Creek Zadie Star. Her Registered name is *Stag Creek Pawnee and she is Smokey Black.
She is currently about 784 pounds and 14.1 hh.  Well, Here are some pictures!

Pictures are from February.


































































This Picture is from December 26th


----------



## csimkunas6 (Apr 18, 2010)

Oh my goodness!!! I am in love!!! I can see why you are in love with this girl so much!! She is adorable!!


----------



## sheezgottarythm (Mar 16, 2011)

Wow!  Thank you csim! Only downside is that it takes a little more to take care of that mane and tail. xD But it is so worth it!


----------



## ShutUpJoe (Nov 10, 2009)

Love the curls! Pretty girl.


----------



## Kaibear (Mar 4, 2011)

She's adorable! I love her "permed" mane!


----------



## Lonestar22 (May 22, 2009)

She's adorable. Like a giant poodle 

And Welcome to the forum from a fellow Texan!!


----------



## lilruffian (Jun 28, 2010)

Look at that hair! She's got such gentle-looking eyes too


----------



## SMCLeenie (Mar 3, 2011)

I love curlies! Cograts on your first full sized horse and I hope you guys have many fun filled adventures in the future.


----------



## sheezgottarythm (Mar 16, 2011)

@SMC I have other full-sized horses o.o but the others were bought as a Rescue and at an Auction so they didn't cost near as much as Pawnee though I still love them to death xD.

@lilruffian Yes she does  A magnificent portrayal of a breed characteristic!  Though they don't lie, she is VERY kind. 

@Lonestar Thank you! And yes, those curls do remind me of a poodle lol xD

@ Kai and Joe Those curls are lovely aren't they?! Makes her fairly easy to spot in a crowd  They don't come without some TLC


----------



## MacabreMikolaj (May 9, 2009)

Hehehehe, my first experience was with my mom's friends Curly mare when I was a kid. She told me she was gentle, and the little witch promptly bucked me off. :lol: Her name was Angel but she was pretty demonic from what I remember!

Your girl is gorgeous!


----------



## sheezgottarythm (Mar 16, 2011)

That is really odd Macabre. Maybe she wasn't as well trained as she was portrayed to be. Curlies are normally fairly sweet and laid back. *Pawnee even puts the dewormer syringe thing in her mouth herself. For some reason she likes the dewormer xD But you know, they are 'Wild' so you can't vouch for every single curly to follow breed standard xD lol There has to be a few that stray from the "Rules" to remind us that they are stiull wild xD haha


----------



## sixlets (May 1, 2009)

So pretty! I'm finding that I really love curlies, they have such beautiful movement! I would love to own a WB/Curly someday...


----------



## Cacowgirl (Feb 19, 2011)

I had a Curly for a couple of years,he always kept the full mane & tail~he had a full mane on both sides-that was an adventure! Your girl is gorgeous! I'm sure you'll have lots of fun w/her.


----------

